# Hi everyone



## nofinga911 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am kind of new to this and I find it to be very interesting so far. I still have a lot to learn and I hope you guys are willing to help teach me. There are really no mouse breeders where I live in Ny so I figured I will try to be the one to take the initiative. I love animals and cant wait to get all set up with my breeding project. Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck with your meeces!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome, you'll find lots of info on this forum, also I'm new to mice but have found if I ask a question someone or several people will answer my question, so ask away.


----------

